# Wanna know a secret?



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

As most of you know I have been on the fence about getting a LGD for awhile now. The biggest thing being that I don’t want to pay $500+ for a dog that might harm one of my goats or working dogs and I would have to put it down and be out the money. 
A few weeks ago we went to a friends house for Joshua to pick out a wether. He wanted a competitive one this year and she had the goods. In the middle of looking at what she had I looked over and saw a ball of newborn puppies! One little brown girl just stole my heart right off the bat. So I told her no guarantees I’m a buyer but could she keep me in mind.
She contacted me asking if I wanted her. I asked the dreaded question of how much and it’s a GREAT deal! Like I’m going to ultrasound all her goats and sheep for free for a few years to make it up to her (she doesn’t know this yet). I was going to ask keith and said nope. Give him no chance to say no lol so NO ONE knows about her in this house. 
So introducing No Name (yet) the Anatolian x Pyrenees x Akbash (not thrilled about the Pyrenees part) I figure worse case I can make a huge kennel in the middle of the goat pen and her barking should wake me up to eliminate problem wildlife. So fingers cross she works out and I’m not getting a divorce in august when I get her lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Shes beautiful!!

Btw..my girls hardly bark at all. (Great Pyrenees) maybe I just got lucky lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my gosh that face!! Those eyes!! How could anyone say no to that stunning girl?!?! 😍


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

What a pretty little girl!


----------



## lazymsquare (9 mo ago)

We have almost this exact cross and an Anatolian/GP and they only bark if there is something to bark at, congrats on the cute baby!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my, what a face! She’s gorgeous, adorable and down right precious! I won’t tell, I promise 😉


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How could any one not love that face


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Omg she’s adorable 😍
I’m excited for you to get her! And doing ultrasounds for that lady will build a great connection for you as well. That’s really cool!
My GP barks, but only when there’s something to bark at. Or my dad. She barks when he comes outside … she’s holding a grudge against him for a long time 😂
He’s the one who met her breeder and brought her home, but she’d gotten crap on her and he didn’t want to pick her up so I guess it was kind of a drag from one pickup to the other.
I told him if we get another pup in a year or two - I’ll go get them so he doesn’t end up having 2 dogs bark at him. He almost had her debarked when she went in to get spayed - but he didn’t tell me that part and when the vet office mentioned it I thought they had gotten confused and I told them not to 🤣

anyway, your pup will be great and I’m excited to see her come home with you 🍀❤🍀


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

She's such a cutie pie! No wonder you fell in love. Hopefully Keith will fall in love, too.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

How cute! I would love to have a lgd lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lazymsquare said:


> We have almost this exact cross and an Anatolian/GP and they only bark if there is something to bark at, congrats on the cute baby!


I’m actually pretty excited! I don’t think she will go over well at first lol but to be fair to my husband I currently have 4 dogs laying at my feet and 3 out of the 6 cats laying with me (2 are inside outside cats) but I think it will be better when he realizes I have no desire for her to be a house pet lol 
That’s what the mom is and she is so sweet. It’s not really the barking I’m worried about it’s the wondering. I have two neighbors that have GP and they are always on our place which isn’t a big deal they don’t cause trouble most of the time. The one he just always calls asking to keep a eye out, the other her dogs are starting to get my male dog pretty annoyed. But after a call telling her she needs to keep them home has been pretty good at doing so. I want a dog to stay in with the goats not wonder. Here everyone thinks every dog needs to be rescued.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Boer Mama said:


> Omg she’s adorable
> I’m excited for you to get her! And doing ultrasounds for that lady will build a great connection for you as well. That’s really cool!
> My GP barks, but only when there’s something to bark at. Or my dad. She barks when he comes outside … she’s holding a grudge against him for a long time
> He’s the one who met her breeder and brought her home, but she’d gotten crap on her and he didn’t want to pick her up so I guess it was kind of a drag from one pickup to the other.
> ...


Ok fixing is actually a question I have! So my male is not fixed and he won’t be getting fixed but since he’s a border collie X Queensland obviously I don’t even want to chance puppies so If I fix her before she ever comes into heat will that cause any kind of issue with her doing her job? I wouldn’t think so but what do I know


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Jessica84 said:


> Ok fixing is actually a question I have! So my male is not fixed and he won’t be getting fixed but since he’s a border collie X Queensland obviously I don’t even want to chance puppies so If I fix her before she ever comes into heat will that cause any kind of issue with her doing her job? I wouldn’t think so but what do I know


I don’t know if it’ll affect doing her job, but I think we waited till ours was about 9 months old. My dads cow dogs aren’t fixed (well, one got ‘rescued’ and they did fix him… my dad saw him down the road and got him back later but after the deed was done. He was pretty mad about that! Lol) so I was just keeping an eye on things and noticed she was hanging around the other dog a bit so we thought it was time. I think it’s good to wait till they have a first heat, but then I think I’ve also read it’s not recommended anymore. I never noticed that she actually bled at all, so I think we did get it done ahead of time.
Larger breeds tend to go into heat at an older age/less frequently.. my Sheprador went into her first heat at 10 months. So I think 9 months was a good age to shoot for. 🤷🏼‍♀️
the worst part was having to keep her tied up so she wouldn’t go in the creek and get her stitches wet…


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh my how do you have such a cute girl she looks to cute to be real!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

LOVE HER💕💖💞 My Anatolian Shepherds only bark when they mean it. Not bad at all. I think she will be great for your girls. I bet Hubby falls hard for her, he may not admit it, but I bet he does. 
Neither of mine are fixed. No roaming yet, they are too busy with goats..lol lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We always fix our dogs by 4 month old. These are our fist LGD however. I think they will be just fine. I worry too about wandering. The heat has helped with training as they don't want to go too far. Lol


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I did not see this coming! She’s so freaking fluffy and adorable!!!

I am honestly surprised you decided to get an LGD. Once she’s bigger and able to be a reliable worker, you’ll wonder why you waited so long. You’ll love her. I love her. Lol. 

The wandering has a lot to do with the individual dog’s personality and training. It is going to be hard with dogs that wander coming through. They can try to “adopt” her and take her on their rounds with them, thinking they’re training her. Just be clear about her boundaries from day one and no-holds barred correction if she breaks that rule. I’ll tell you that my guy (half GP) can hop right over my fence if he really wants and he doesn’t even leave when the gate is wide open.

With the big dogs, the general rule is wait until about 2 yrs old to fix. However, with females it gets tricky because letting them get to that age before fixing is sort of a trade off of risking health issues than if you spay earlier. Obviously you have other issues to consider, so I’d fix before her first heat and as long as she’s got a good healthy diet, she should be just fine. 

I’m so excited for you and No Name! And I can’t wait until she has an actual name. Lol.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

FizzyGoats said:


> The wandering has a lot to do with the individual dog’s personality


I see this with my two. Sadie is content to stay home and Sybil like to investigate further.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I heard alot of options on when to alter a dog. I think it depends on if you know you can keep yours away from other unaltered dogs. the rescue here alters as soon as they are 8 weeks or whenever they get them, i get that reasoning, as many people dont have time, fences or care to keep others away when the dog is in heat. 
my first dog she was spayed early. she ended up losing control of her bladder and she felt terrible for a few years (she knew she was dripping and couldnt help it)until she had no feeling left. i believe its from spaying too early.i tried her on all kinds of medicine but that just made her crazy.
my current gal is 2.5 yrs . I doubt i will find a suitable stud for her, but dont plan to spay until she is 5. 
my brother did preety well with his gal they live in town, but finally ended up with puppies, i think she is 2ish. They just put it off and she is a big dog, so it wasnt going to be cheap. luckily she had a small litter for her size, but not many people dont want or able to have a mastiff cross.... my sister had a few male dogs, didnt alter them and they would get out all the time. can only imagine how many puppies they sired. 
your new gal is sooooo cute!
mine doesnt bark a ton either but i have a sar. She usually only barks if she hears things and we are working on her quitting her barking after a few minutes or if someone is driving up. She is quieter then the neighbors border collies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Such a cutie pie! She looks exactly like my Anatolian female when she was a puppy. I didn't read all the comments so maybe you have your answer, but my female was fixed before she went into heat, and she has no issues. 🙂 I've got two intact males on the property so there wasn't an option.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

happybleats said:


> I see this with my two. Sadie is content to stay home and Sybil like to investigate further.


That makes a perfect team though! One to stick close. One to do patrols.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh my goodness! How absolutely adorable! There’s no way your husband couldn’t fall in love with that face, so I think your in the clear lol. Congratulations!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

FizzyGoats said:


> I did not see this coming! She’s so freaking fluffy and adorable!!!
> 
> I am honestly surprised you decided to get an LGD. Once she’s bigger and able to be a reliable worker, you’ll wonder why you waited so long. You’ll love her. I love her. Lol.
> 
> ...


I really kinda gave up on the idea of a LGD. I’ve only had the one issue with the coyote coming in, which was taken care of, but my male, Merlin, I think guarded from the outside of the pen more then I thought he did. But he is getting older and I think sleeping a lot harder. So I think this opportunity was kinda my sign to give it a try. I think even if she’s not the best her barking alone might keep things from coming in. Maybe not but worth a try. 
Ok I’ll see when they usually come into heat and maybe try to fix her right before that age. Maybe a month or two. My pound puppy was fixed at 10 weeks when I adopted her and she is 13 now and so far has not had any heath issues over it. Other then arthritis and slightly over weight she is super healthy and can hold her pee like crazy. I pee more then she does lol 
Well now I just really can’t wait to get my hands on her! I do think keith will forgive me, he probably won’t even know about her for the first month since I imagine he will be gone on fires  the kids will be so in love by then and there’s no way he would break his daughters heart lol


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I think he’ll fall instantly in love with her too. I mean, look at that face. Tell him she’s to guard the 75 turkey you just ordered, then say just joking and hopefully he’ll be so relieved 75 turkeys aren’t on their way that he’ll forget to be mad about the surprise pup.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, adorable 😊


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I got the secret! And boy is she HUGE! But she is so fuzzy and sweet and I don’t know how this is going to work out because my son claimed it and is already begging for her to sleep with him lol right now he is thinking of the name Bear, we will see!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh my goodness look at that fuzzball! Soooo fluffy 💕 😍


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh he’s so cute!!  I don’t blame your son. Who wouldn’t want to sleep with that cloud of fluff!?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I hope some day she gets to be with the goats! Lol 🥰


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Awwww! Such a big fluffy baby! I hope she turns out to be everything you hope she is! She looks really huge. How old is she?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Such a fluffy girl- she’s adorable 🥰 
It’s still summer, right? Your son can have a sleep out with her and the goats 🤣


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

That’s a lot of fluffy stuff 😍


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What an adorable fluff butt!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She is SO fluffy! We will definitely have to shave her before foxtails come out next year! 
Yeah she is totally in the house right now lol we put her in a crate while we grabbed something to eat and he went right outside and grabbed her. I guess even if she is never a goat dog as long as she barks when something comes in that’s all I need. But she is going to be a outside puppy! I have way more then enough house cats, dogs and rabbits. But so far she is very relaxed and not super hipper but we will see what she is like when she gets used to us. 
She is 8 weeks old today. I thought she looked huge too! She is probably going to break me on dog food. I’ll have to sell off all the goats to pay for her food lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Raise extra rabbits for her 😅


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my, what a cute ball of fuzz! The pictures of the kids are great, what did hubby say? 
She’s a great addition to your family. Congratulations 😁😉🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 🥰


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh this thing is so not a normal puppy lol I have had mostly working dogs, a hound, a rat dog and a boxer cross and they have been full of energy and mischief. She is just a whole different kind of puppy! 
So I broke down and let Joshua sleep with her. She was screaming in her cage and he had his first day of school today, plus I wanted to make sure she couldn’t get out of it. It’s like a puppy play pen and I wasn’t sure she couldn’t totally knock it down with how big she is. I walk in to wake him up this morning and she has cats all over her and just snuggled up to my son and dead to the world lol what a killer! Lol 
But I got him off to school and took her out to meet all the animals. We went into the goat pen, which she was raised with goats and sheep so no problem. When the goats came up to her aggressively she licked them and just sat there with me. My brats had no idea how to handle her not running so they backed away slowly. My Queensland was very happy to show her all the goats and just loves her already. Then we met the chickens and turkeys. I was nervous about this because she hasn’t been around birds. The mama Turkey can flying at her and my other dog and she’s just like “hey my new friend how’s it going!” So the hen decided to beat up the other dog instead. She doesn’t run from them or try to play with them so I think the animals don’t know how to handle that. But she is so very hot so we got her a little plastic tub for her to lay in and got her all set up in the shade. She has to stay in there until she has her next round of shots because my other puppies had parvo last year so she can’t go where they have been. Once the wethers go to the fair the first part of September she can have that cage and she will have had both sets of shots so she won’t be on such lock down. 
But we all love her already. She is just a happy little thing and when she runs she looks so goofy. 
So next question! With her being SO fuzzy shave her or not? I don’t mean down to nothing but what about shorter?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Does she brush out much under fluff? I would try to remove as much as I can that way first.
I generally feel the long outter hollow hairs shouldn’t be shaved off. But I know many do shave their dogs each season 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I was told be several breeders, to only shave the hair under the dog. Their hair shaft is hollow and lets air into their skin and stops sunburn. Ive never shaved either of mine, and theyve been in 110+°. I do make sure they have shade, and I let the water run over the water troughs, so they have a cool wet spot to lay in.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I watched her very closely in her pen today and she did not pant once. I found a tub thing and put in with her and filled it with water. She loved it and was in it almost every time I checked her. I didn’t see her pant once.








But I think she will work out beautifully. The goats are unsure but not mean to her. She pounced at the chickens once and I gave a firm “hey! No!” And she would stop and run over and sit by me. I am still baffled with how different she is compared to other puppies. She got playful with me and just put my hand in her mouth. She didn’t hit down or take it any farther then that. Merlin, my side kick Queensland is pretty sure she is broken because she won’t play rough with him. 
I’m pretty sure once keith meets her I won’t be divorced lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

At eight weeks she is definitely way bigger than my Anatolian female was at that age, unless she's just fluffier! If not, I'm betting she'll be a big, big girl one day! 😃


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Have you named that precious fluffy faced puppy? Hmmmm?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Yes- I can’t believe it took this long for us to ask about that! 😅
I’m sure your kids have had all kinds of suggestions… unless they are just adamant about sticking with bear. Lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Would you like to know what name Joshua named her or the names I called her last night for barking ALL NIGHT LONG! Joshua named her Bear. I’m not a fan of it but I told him he could name her. I’m not sure if it’s 100% just yet. 
But yep not thrilled with her this morning. I really hope that was a one time deal and she doesn’t bark all night tonight because keith comes home. I just don’t think that would go over well


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

When we got Bailey as a puppy, we hadn’t had a house dog for 12 years. And 10 years prior to that since a puppy.
Crate training the first few nights I kept telling Brad ‘ let’s get a puppy you said, it’ll be fun you said’ but it was really my idea 🤣
I ended up putting a pillow in for her and that stopping the whining! (I’d read that you don’t want any material in there to soak up the urine cus you want them to have to feel it so they dont want to pee)
Maybe she wanted to be outside instead of inside the house? I guess if that’s what happens it’s not the end of the world since she’s supposed to be a LGD. 🤷🏼‍♀️
good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Puppies are wanting attention, Bear will adapt, mature enough in the head and start to feel more secure soon. 

Shave if needed, but not all the way to the skin, sunburns are awful.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought maybe she needed a bed so gave her a old pillow too. Nope that didn’t fix it. So I just decided she needed to bark it out. I think the biggest issue was that I allowed her to sleep in the house and she wanted back in. She is a smart little turn! Today she figured out how to get out of her cage and I was on the phone. She went to the window I was by and barked and barked because she could hear me. I’m sure the cage it’s self isn’t helping. She is used to being free with her mom and siblings in the goat pen and I’m putting her in a dang cage. I just don’t want to chance parvo. She gets her second shots tomorrow and I think I’ll give her a week and let her go. Good plan ??? I know the puppies thst had parvo didn’t go into the goat pen so I have been taking her walks in the goat pen so she is getting plenty of exercise. 
But my husband is hope so let’s hope she doesn’t bark all night again


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Shes a cutie.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes still adjusting. Could you put her cage where the goats are? So she could be protected, but in her herd? My 2 LGDs seem calmer when they are with their herd,( not my goats...theirs) 😜 When mine were pups I had them a dog house.behind a cattle panel in a corner. The pups could come & go as they please. But the goats could only bang on the panel. It just takes time. And Im sure when Hubby meets Bear....💞💕😡💞💕🥺😘 well repeat of your son!😂🤣


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I can’t put her with the goats because it’s a cruddy little cage. It’s one of those pop up dog cages and the goats would have it trashed in no time. But it is up against the wethers pen and she can easily see Lucifer and the girls. But she did much better last night. If she barked it wasn’t at a high enough pitch to bother us. Let’s see how much she likes me after she gets her shots today lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

If she barks a night or 2 without getting anything for it, she’ll give it up. Where’s she’s so smart, it won’t take long either! She’ll realize night time is not time for attention, she had to wait till morning to see you guys 😊


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I have just been ignoring her and it’s been a lot better. We will get there, the puppy stays just is not a fun stage lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Thank goodness they are cute 😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thank.goodness its not that long of a stage! 😜


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

She is soooooo adorable! I laughed at the story of the turkey hen flying at her and fighting with the other dog when she didn’t run or react. Hopefully the barking is getting better. I hope she turns out to be everything you want out of her. 

When will your husband be home to meet her? I’m so curious what his reaction will be.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

We did the meeting yesterday. I decided she can come in to eat that way the poultry and cats don’t bother her and make her food aggressive. Also if for whatever reason she needs to come into the house I won’t have to wrestle a 150 pound dog. Anyways so I bring her in to eat and got a “she sure is fuzzy” lol BUT this morning he got up first and when I went out she was in and he fed her lol. Also last night we were talking about her at a fundraiser we went to and he said he hopes she kills all the coyotes lol coyotes and crows make him angry lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Seems like she’s already got him wrapped around her paw. I think your hubby just has a tough shell around a big teddy bear heart 😉


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww good for Hubby! Glad hes a good hearted guy! Those Fuzzy clumsy bear puppies have a way of stealing those.Big Tough guys hearts!😂🤣💞


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh yes everyone does like her. She is so full of energy and keeping her kenneled is not helping the situation. So today I’m going to let her stay free. She is having a blast out there. I can’t keep her in with the goats because now that she is so bouncy they are really not thrilled with her and I don’t want her beat up. So her and Merlin are out there enjoying life. He is sharing his bones with her and showed her where the mud is to keep cool lol he is a really good dog and doesn’t take off and is very protective so I’m sure he will show her the ropes. And he does love the goats even though he’s a herding dog. He has never tried going after them and will lay out there with them when I have to do something with them. And he doesn’t take off. He always sticks close to home. So I think they will be just fine out there together.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Sounds like Merlin will be a good mentor until she’s a bit older an instincts kick in.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think so too. I think before now I was just kinda over thinking everything. Before Merlin got older he kept everything away, so If she is too late to totally bond to the goats by the time the goats learn she is not a threat, she can just run around outside. It’s not the main plan and I will definitely work on the goats getting used to her but I don’t think it will be the end of the world is she protects on the outside of the fence. Right or wrong we are winging it lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You ultimately have to do what is best for your farm no matter what animal involved.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How did Bear do? Her 1st day free? Did she sleep and not keep.you awake? Is Hubby still liking her? How is she doing? Sounds to me like she is fitting in perfectly. Thats a big place, lots of cool animals for such a youngster!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

As long as she eventually is guarding (when she’s older, of course), that’s a win. There’s no perfect way, it’s just whatever works for your farm. I bet the goats will get used to her.

And I’m curious too how it is going with her. I can’t get enough of her giant fuzzy face. Lol.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She is doing pretty good. She stays free during the day, she can fit threw the panels and has been getting in the goats water trough…….not the nice kiddie pool out front, and the goats are starting to do better with her. No one has attacked her yet. The Turkey ended up nailing her pretty good so she hasn’t been messing with the chickens any more. She does play super rough with the cats, which are kinda special in the head and just lay there screaming. She doesn’t want to listen to me saying no when she does that so she got swatted with my flip flop yesterday. She also doesn’t want to listen when I call her now so today I’m getting her a collar and leash and we will be working on that. 
But other then normal puppy headache stuff she is doing well. The dogs have all pretty much excepted her. I think they are confused with how big she is but still being a puppy lol 
And no she doesn’t scream at night any more thank goodness! She starts in the morning when I let the dogs out to go potty and I just let her out and bring her in for breakfast. 
So all in all I think everything is going well.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I think Bear deserves a update! 
For the most part she just spends her days playing in the water trough, scattering any stings she can find and chasing her tail. We all laugh every day about this “guard” dog I brought home. But we all enjoy her so it is what it is. My husband a few weeks ago shot a coyote and brought home to “train” her. She sniffed it but was my Queensland that went nuts trying to kill it more. So all hope was kinda given up after that. 
Today she was barking. She never barks! So I went to get the gun and my daughter opened the door and not very quietly informs me there is coyotes. After yelling at her I went out and Bear saw I was going out into danger and was right by my side barking and growling. The coyotes were gone but FINALLY she is showing some signs of being a protector lol we were pretty sure I brought home some kind of water dog lol so she got told she was a good girl and got treats.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She’ll get things figured out- especially if your other dogs help her know about what is a threat.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Things are definitely looking promising for her. Honestly not like it matters we are just so in love with the gentle giant. But the Queensland kept coyotes away for years but he is getting older and is half deaf. He didn’t even hear her barking.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is young. She just needs time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Amen to that.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> She is young. She just needs time.


I am believing that for sure now! I thought a guard dog would be like the cattle dog, they show potential pretty young. So with a goof ball that spends her time in troughs or chasing her tail I was sure wondering about her. Everything is a game to her and she is such a lover. Nice to see a little bit of a mean side to her lol


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Aw, it sounds like she’s doing great. Right on track and I’m glad you got to see it. 

LGDs are weird. They really are. Totally wonderful but weird if you’ve never had them. Mine love water too. I think part of their weirdness, is their unique intellect and instincts. It’s not that they’re smarter than other dogs but smart in different ways. I have found their threat assessment to be way beyond any other type of working dogs’. It’s not 100% (mine has a new nemesis of armadillos, we are suddenly inundated by this invasive species), but usually they’re good at figuring out what does and does not require a fight. Maybe she didn’t feel the shot coyote was a threat, as it had already been neutralized, but when you went out with your gun, she understood you were going to face a threat and reacted appropriately. She had your back. She is still a baby, still learning. And honestly, as big as she is, has no business facing down an actual threat yet anyway. Her time will come. 

And don’t feel bad. I don’t think there’s a day that goes by that we’re not laughing at our “vicious” guardian, maybe he’s cuddling baby goats, walking around with a huge branch in his mouth, letting birds roost on him, napping on his back with huge paws sleep swimming in the air, or splashing in the pond. The best was when he was about your pup’s age and would wipeout trying to turn a corner at full speed with our very agile farm dog. I’ve seen my guy in actual kill mode a few times now, very different than protective mode and you’ll know it when you see it. It’s a little frightening when this big, sweet, cuddle fluff transforms in an instant into an apex predator. It makes me realize how insanely fortunate we are that 90% of the time, they are these huge, gentle goofballs. 

Coyotes seem to be bad this year where I am too. We’ve had an unprecedented drought which has made the coyotes desperate and a bit bolder. Farms around us have had so many issues, yet my fence line is now the last place they want to be. I’m already thinking about getting another one. My plan was to wait until my guy was 2, so I have a while yet (if I stick with that). 

I’m just glad you got to see your girl letting her actual guardian side out. It’s always a relief to realize it’s buried somewhere under the fur, affection, and silliness. I’d love some updated pics too.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww yes those wonderful over grown puppies. Enjoy it while it lasts. About 6 months old its like a switch flips. Then they turn protector. They do think for themselves. They reason which other breeds do not. With mine, Ive learned alot from them and with them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No she definitely did exactly what I want her to do and that was to let me know when something is close. If that’s all she ends up doing I’m ok with that. 
They are trouble this year and very over populated. I had a old cow I had to put down about a week ago and she was gone in 2 days. That kinda hit me just how thick they really are right now. 
If k can get the goof ball to hold still for a minute I will get you a picture. But you are right about their weirdness. She self entertains so well, when she plays with me it’s so gentle and I just realized the other day she has never tried to jump on me like every other puppy would have done a million times by now. She’s hard headed but luckily there isn’t much she really does wrong.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bears first rain and she says it’s WAY more awesome and fun then a water trough lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She’s like this is what’s been missing in my life- we should do this more often! 😂


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol yes!!! I’m looking out the window In my nice warm house and she is just having the time of her life out there! I think she was born in the wrong climate  if we ever get snow, and I hope we don’t! I’m sure she will find that just amazing too lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

It’s always more fun when the water come to you. Lol. My gosh, she’s growing fast. Still such a pup and so stinking adorable though.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww shes having a Great Time at the Rain Park!😂🤣 awww yes Snow...my 2 loved it. They even slept belly up laying in the snow!😳


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------

